# Using Electrostic generator for grass



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

A few years ago I saw an article where an Electrostatic generator was used to make these small green fibers stand on end while they dried in glue. The end result was some pretty real looking grass. Anybody know about this. I think it's the same method that they used on metal called "flocking" that makes a velvet like covering on it.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes Don, I use it. It also keeps the "grass" from "clumping". I've had mine for probably 15 years.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you or anyone know where I could get plans to make one, I think I would like to try it. It seems like Model Railroad magazine had an article but I can't find it. Is it dangerous?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought mine. I have no ideas on getting plans to make one. They are UL listed so if use properly I see no danger. I've never been hurt, shocked or other wise maimed by using mine. But, .....I have developed this curious facial tic.....j/k.


----------

